# Miter Saw Safety



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

while surfing the channels this morning, I stopped on a PBS show
of a Candle Factory showing the process of making the large table candles.
after pouring the wax into the mold, cooling, removing the plug, 
the candle is chopped on each end with a miter saw to make them all the same size.
my eye couldn't help but notice the chop saw work area. . . . . . . 
and please note that all the white stuff is candle wax - nothing else.
what do you see that would be an "issue" in your world ??



















.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There should be a better way to square off the candles than by using a miter saw. That factory should try to make that area a safer place to work. I wonder if OSHA has any guidelines to address this type of safety issue.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

This is not picking on PBS, but watch some opening clips of This Old House showing a worker in a deep hole with a backhoe digging. No cave in prevention or trench wall support. Other networks probably have how to do it shows with many safety issues as well. Problem is that viewers tend to copy these shows at home. The cords plugged into that receptacle, probably not GFI, and covered with wax could be a fire risk.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

I bet what they spend in replacing that mitersaw frequently due to all the wax buildup would pay for a safe and efficient, not to mention cleaner, solution.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would hope they would be using an el cheapo HF saw. Maybe a hot wire would be a better way.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i cut some candles on my saw once-and never again-lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Definite safety concern, if I left wax all over the walls like that in the garage my wife would beat me senseless.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

> If you are concerned about safety. And try to find out the perfect guideline than this article I only for you.
> *Miter saw safety rules. *
> 
> - Woodlover007


Dredging up old posts for the sake of spam?


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

> Dredging up old posts for the sake of spam?
> 
> - SamuraiSaw


Don't quote the spammer's links!


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

> Dredging up old posts for the sake of spam?
> 
> - SamuraiSaw
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't worry about what others are doing.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey, look at the bright side. If they ever have to unplug that saw it's already waxed and lubed, should just about slide out on it's own. 

John was it an American based candle company?

I would think if they ever had a safety committee someone would have brought up that work station. Gotta wonder if it's just one of those companies that doesn't fix problems, they just ignore their Workers Comp claims?

One of the nearby companies to one of the ER's I worked in would send us several injuries a day, 7 days a week. Very frequent offenders. Function had to do with cutting metal pipe. Think muffler manufacture. No guards on any saws, and workers were on a flat wage with per piece made bonuses. OSHA finally won that battle. Took a long time though, and a lotta hand injuries, most were lifetime issues. 2 to 3 fingers, or hands gone kinda stuff.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

One would think one of those hot wire saws such as hobbyists use to cut styrofoam and the like would be a better option. Surely, a miter jig could be arranged to ensure unigorm lengths. Helluva lot better than the multiple hazzards just begging to occur simutaneously in the situation.
One can see it now: Sparks from the wax coated outlet, fire, panic, loss of body parts, some company "genius" trying to find out "what happened". Duh!


----------

